# Cargo Shorts for Guys, Yah or Nah???



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

So appears a buzzfeed article has started a debate about whether or not guys should ditch cargo shorts:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/pablovaldivia/we-need-to-talk-about-cargo-shorts#.uiVBqYQX8

I am personally a fan of cargo shorts for a few reasons:

- The two alternatives suggested were jean shorts (no thanks) and khaki shorts. I wear khakis (pants) all week for work, why would I want to wear a shorter version of them on my days off???

- As someone who actually works out legs frequently I have a developed lower body. Cargo shorts fit best, so I don't feel like I am wearing spandex. My wife actually wanted me to get a pair of khaki shorts for family pictures, until she saw me wear them and how stupid they looked. If I took one long stride they would have probably ripped lol

- They are comfortable, if you are wearing shorts you want to be comfortable. If I wanted to get dressed up I would wear pants ...


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I love 'em. My husband looks hot in them. AND he can carry my stuff.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think cargo shorts are typically much better than the other alternatives for men. 

My son wears cargo shorts. He likes all the pockets. He says it's nice to have all your stuff - phone, wallet, keys, earbuds, pocket knife, etc. - in your cargos. "Like a hand bag for men, without having to resort to some hipster-ish 'murse'." (My son tends towards sarcasm as his default.) 

A nice pair of khaki shorts can be acceptable, but it definitely brings up images of old men at the golf course. Which is fine if you're an old man at the golf course, but it's not the look a lot of guys are really going for. 

Jean shorts? Are you one of the Village People?


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

I love cargo shorts. I tried to put them on my fourth grader and he
said no way. Said I was dressing him like a nerd. Who knew? Polo
shirt and cargo shorts are my staple on the weekend.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

There aren't any better alternatives if you have to wear shorts. Jean shorts or Jorts are a big NO, and so an khaki shorts IMO. As long as the length of the cargo short hits right above the knee they are fine. I see some guys wearing some that go below the knee with a tie at the hem and they look like women's capri pants, not cool.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Jean shorts or Jorts are a big NO


Unless you are Tim Tebow.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

ButtPunch said:


> Unless you are Tim Tebow.




Tim Tebow is the exception to all sorts of rules for lots of women. I haven't seen him in Jorts but I can ballpark it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i wear them, but i didn't know they were a 'plague on the land'. I have like 6 pairs of them.

Haha; here's one posters comment on that site: "You are literally saying cargo shorts are horrible while endorsing cut off jeans. This is the $hit post to end all $hit posts."

kinda says it all...................


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I had no idea this was an issue. I vote yes for Cargo shorts because like Kristen said, there's not really much of an alternative. A big NO to jean shorts.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

ButtPunch said:


> Unless you are Tim Tebow.


Tim is a very nice young man. And a very good looking young man. 

No. He should not be wearing jean shorts.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

There is an exception to the no jorts rule. Florida is excluded. Look it up.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

What is a jort?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I really don't understand the jeans shorts ban. Why is it 100% ok for women to wear them? I'm really bothered by fashion rules. Bald is good half bald is bad. Khakis are cool but if you put pockets on them they are bad. 

Well here is my take on Cargo shorts. I wear them because every other short in the store leaves me questioning my (sexuality). Make that Gender. 
MN


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

Go Gators


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I pretty much assumed cargo shorts were originally designed for men.... because pockets.

There's not enough storage space in the world to hold all of their mansh1t! 

I think cargo shorts look quite nice on men... as long as they're not hanging down past the arsecrack.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I wear'em, but I only if they're Kuhl


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> What is a jort?



Jort = Jean Short

Jeggings = Jean Leggings

Meggins = Man Leggings

Mandals = Man Sandals

All are fashion don'ts


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> I wear'em, but I only if they're Kuhl




Umm (cough, cough) didn't you adimit to wearing "short shorts" to run an errand and got cruised by a fella? :rofl: Sorry, @MountainRunner, I have to tease you a bit here to welcome you back>


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Umm (cough, cough) didn't you adimit to wearing "short shorts" to run an errand and got cruised by a fella? :rofl: Sorry, @MountainRunner, I have to tease you a bit here to welcome you back>


LOL! I did Kristin. Those were my running shorts.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

MountainRunner said:


> LOL! I did Kristin. Those were my running shorts.


Well you are still running through that guys mind>


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FWIW, the radio show host who was completely against cargo shorts for guys was gay ...


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Jort = Jean Short
> 
> Jeggings = Jean Leggings
> 
> ...


... don't forget makeup don'ts.... like *guyliner*....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just going to mention guyliner. Though I will admit that boy's sporting some really well-done smoky-eye. I'm girl-crushing on whomever the chick was that did his makeup! 

Add to the guyliner: manscara, carrying a murse, hair accessories 

But nothing quite says "I'm here with my husband" like a good pair of denim meggings. Well, except maybe cuffed jorts.....


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> FWIW, the radio show host who was completely against cargo shorts for guys was gay ...



I have spent many summer weekends on Fire Island and Provincetown, Cargo shorts are OK for just as many gay men as straight from what I have seen, they are the short of choice for Butch guys, a close second would be really fashion forward guys who dress with a preppy edge and wear tailored shorts in a cotton twill from Banana Republic.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't see the big deal. Cargo shorts are cool.



kristin2349 said:


> Jort = Jean Short
> 
> Jeggings = Jean Leggings
> 
> ...


Sorry, not ditching my Sperry Top-siders.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I was just going to mention guyliner. Though I will admit that boy's sporting some really well-done smoky-eye. I'm girl-crushing on whomever the chick was that did his makeup!
> 
> Add to the guyliner: manscara, carrying a murse, hair accessories
> 
> *But nothing quite says "I'm here with my husband" like a good pair of denim meggings. Well, except maybe cuffed jorts.....*


QFT.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> I don't see the big deal. Cargo shorts are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not ditching my Sperry Top-siders.



Sperry Top-Siders are not "mandals" Gus, they are legit footwear. I like sticking to the classics, can't go wrong with those as long as you don't wear socks.


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

I wear my cargo shorts better for carrying car keys and wallet than the suspiciously looking metrosexual alternatives being offered by the articles author


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I have spent many summer weekends on Fire Island and Provincetown, Cargo shorts are OK for just as many gay men as straight from what I have seen, they are the short of choice for Butch guys, a close second would be really fashion forward guys who dress with a preppy edge and wear tailored shorts in a cotton twill from Banana Republic.


Yup, see a lot of the preppy tailored shorts (usually light blue or pink) but the Hampton crowd ..


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't mind mandals at all. Not fair to expect man toes to be kept in hibernation all summer! Although, they don't have to wear bras, so.......


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Yup, see a lot of the preppy tailored shorts (usually light blue or pink) but the Hampton crowd ..



Yes, I saw a lot of seersucker and salmon pink in the Hamptons last season and this season, I think they are "classic preppy" for that crowd.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

Real men don't wear capris


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> FWIW, the radio show host who was completely against cargo shorts for guys was gay ...


Why would a straight men give a rat$ ass what some radio **** finds appealing. 

Homos don't like cargo shorts? 

Good I will keep wearing them

Guess what? I don't like gay fashion


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Love cargo shorts on guys!

Ditch the jorts, boys. Come on.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i'm wearing them right now, and i didn't even know someone was going to start this thread,


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I once put a fanny pack inside my cargo shorts pocket and created a small black hole.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Sperry Top-Siders are not "mandals" Gus, they are legit footwear. I like sticking to the classics, *can't go wrong with those as long as you don't wear socks.*


Well damn.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> Love cargo shorts on guys!
> 
> Ditch the jorts, boys. Come on.


I kind of like my jorts. Now I'm sad.

BTW, I didn't even know that's what they were called until I read this thread.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Well damn.



Oh Gus:nono:


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

Wear what you want and attract the women (or men if you're into that) that like you as you are. Unless of course you don't like those women (or men) then bait the hook to catch the critter of your desire


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Like most things they are better on some than others. Mr H is very tall and cargos look good on him but I do think it takes a tall man to look decent in them. Not too many pockets and no heavy stuff in the pockets dragging the shorts down.

They can either look great on the right guy or make even a good looking guy look like a bogan if he is carrying everything but the kitchen sink in his pockets.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> I kind of like my jorts. Now I'm sad.
> 
> BTW, I didn't even know that's what they were called until I read this thread.


I make it a point to ceremonially cut my old jeans that are ready for the furnace into a nice new set of jorts. I do this in front of my wife, who wails and gnashes her teeth--especially when I make sure that the leg length's are ever so slightly uneven.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I make it a point to ceremonially cut my old jeans that are ready for the furnace into a nice new set of jorts. I do this in front of my wife, who wails and gnashes her teeth--especially when I make sure that the leg length's are ever so slightly uneven.


Be sure to make them too short as well. Why am I now envisioning Agador from _The Birdcage_.....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Fozzy said:


> I make it a point to ceremonially cut my old jeans that are ready for the furnace into a nice new set of jorts. I do this in front of my wife, who wails and gnashes her teeth--especially when I make sure that the leg length's are ever so slightly uneven.


Is it better if they're bought hemmed, or is that an even bigger fashion disaster?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

A genuine male doesn't ask permission to get dressed and he doesn't care if others approve or not.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I carry a pocket knife in my Cargo shorts and I'm only 167 cm tall. That makes me a double Bogan. I'm also unattractive.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> A genuine male doesn't ask permission to get dressed and he doesn't care if others approve or not.


A genuine male? 

A man that takes care of how he looks and dresses is an appealing male. It is interesting that so many here tell guys to take better care of their appearance to attract or re attract women but then the next piece of advice is to wear whatever they want regardless of how they look.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Depends a lot on what you want to appeal to.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Holland said:


> A genuine male?
> 
> A man that takes care of how he looks and dresses is an appealing male. It is interesting that so many here tell guys to take better care of their appearance to attract or re attract women but then the next piece of advice is to wear whatever they want regardless of how they look.


In the rare event single women ever get to meet an actual male, they will trample those metrosexuals to get to him.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

In the Colonial United States there was a man who rejected the fashion of the day. The fashion of the day was powdered wigs made of wool. The man was a scientist and statesman considered by many to be the most intelligent man of his age. His refusal to wear a powdered wool wig led to a fashion trend in France, They wore wigs that made them look like him. (balding) 

The same women who are declaring that men should not wear shorts made of indigo dyed cotton denim, also say that this famous american's hair style is one of the worst fashion disasters. 

Based on that and nothing else. I reject 95% of what the fashion industry says about men's fashion.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> In the Colonial United States there was a man who rejected the fashion of the day. The fashion of the day was powdered wigs made of wool. The man was a scientist and statesman considered by many to be the most intelligent man of his age. His refusal to wear a powdered wool wig led to a fashion trend in France, They wore wigs that made them look like him. (balding)
> 
> The same women who are declaring that men should not wear shorts made of indigo dyed cotton denim, also say that this famous american's hair style is one of the worst fashion disasters.
> 
> Based on that and nothing else. I reject 95% of what the fashion industry says about men's fashion.


And I'm all for ignoring what the fashion industry says about men's clothing. However, if you want to attract women, you should pay attention to what the women you wish to attract say about men's fashion. If you only want to attract one particular woman - say a wife or SO - then you need only be concerned with _her_ opinion of your fashion sense.

The only people you need to really be concerned about pleasing are yourself and your partner. Just be aware that how you dress and your grooming preferences do serve as a selection criteria for the opposite sex. You're going to attract folks who like the way you look. That's only a problem if you're unhappy with the folks you find yourself attracting. Otherwise, just do you.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> Not too many pockets and no heavy stuff in the pockets dragging the shorts down.


That's why I only wear Kuhls. Not only do they fit nicely, the pockets are just enough to carry essential items (wallet, keys, cell phone, shades) and the pockets are not bulky, so they "accentuate" a man's form.

Kinda pricey though, but they are very well made and look good IMO.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> A genuine male?
> 
> A man that takes care of how he looks and dresses is an appealing male.


Agreed. And a man that cares enough to look good for his partner is telling his partner "I want to look good for you and I want you to feel good beside me when we're out in public...because I care about how you feel."

Although I have two Under Armour Superman compression shirts that my wife forbids me to wear in public, even in her presence, as they're "too revealing" as she says. LOL!


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> That's why I only wear Kuhls. Not only do they fit nicely, the pockets are just enough to carry essential items (wallet, keys, cell phone, shades) and the pockets are not bulky, so they "accentuate" a man's form.
> 
> Kinda pricey though, but they are very well made and look good IMO.


MR my husband wears Kuhl's also. I love them. 

I like the cargo pants too but after a certain age I start to feel like perhaps you are too old for them.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

GTdad said:


> Is it better if they're bought hemmed, or is that an even bigger fashion disaster?


No hem. If you're going to wear jorts, cut them and wash them and let them fray circa 1970s. Lesser of two evils. :grin2:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Rowan said:


> And I'm all for ignoring what the fashion industry says about men's clothing. However, if you want to attract women, you should pay attention to what the women you wish to attract say about men's fashion. If you only want to attract one particular woman - say a wife or SO - then you need only be concerned with _her_ opinion of your fashion sense.
> 
> The only people you need to really be concerned about pleasing are yourself and your partner. Just be aware that how you dress and your grooming preferences do serve as a selection criteria for the opposite sex. You're going to attract folks who like the way you look. That's only a problem if you're unhappy with the folks you find yourself attracting. Otherwise, just do you.


The #1 group of women that I don't want to attract are the ones that pay attention to the fashion industry.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> Like most things they are better on some than others. Mr H is very tall and cargos look good on him but I do think it takes a tall man to look decent in them. Not too many pockets and no heavy stuff in the pockets dragging the shorts down.
> 
> They can either look great on the right guy or make even a good looking guy look like a bogan if he is carrying everything but the kitchen sink in his pockets.


Wtf, now you have to be tall to pull off cargo shorts?

Agree with the others. Jorts are horrible. Besides they are heavy. If I want comfort ill roll in some Under Armour or Nike athletic shorts. Light comfortable and not dork city.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Mr. Nail said:


> The #1 group of women that I don't want to attract are the ones that pay attention to the fashion industry.


What do you think of women who say: The #1 group of men that I don't want to attract are the ones that pay attention to the fashion industry.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> What do you think of women who say: The #1 group of men that I don't want to attract are the ones that pay attention to the fashion industry.


So if women dont want to attract guys that pay attention to the fashion industry, they dont want to attract gay guys right?:grin2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> So if women dont want to attract guys that pay attention to the fashion industry, they dont want to attract gay guys right?:grin2:


So men don't care at all what a woman is wearing/how she looks?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> What do you think of women who say: The #1 group of men that I don't want to attract are the ones that pay attention to the fashion industry.


I think that they are independent thinkers or classicists. Those are attractive traits.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

SecondTime'Round said:


> So men don't care at all what a woman is wearing/how she looks?


That is somewhat true. More to the point is I don't care where she bought it, how much she paid for it, or who designed it.

I know that this flies in the face of many cherished traditions. The truth is Women dress up to impress other women.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SecondTime'Round said:


> So men don't care at all what a woman is wearing/how she looks?


No I think you misunderstood. I was joking with you about your statement. Joking that the guys that care about the fashion industry are gay guys. Otherwise I do think guys care what a woman is wearing and how she looks. As long as it doesnt go too far into "high maintenance" territory.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> *Wtf, now you have to be tall to pull off cargo shorts?
> *
> Agree with the others. Jorts are horrible. Besides they are heavy. If I want comfort ill roll in some Under Armour or Nike athletic shorts. Light comfortable and not dork city.


Yep, sorry but that is the way of the world. 

I would love to be able to wear some of the dresses I see but at 5'3" I'm too short, so be it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MountainRunner said:


> That's why I only wear Kuhls. Not only do they fit nicely, the pockets are just enough to carry essential items (wallet, keys, cell phone, shades) and the pockets are not bulky, so they "accentuate" a man's form.
> 
> Kinda pricey though, but they are very well made and look good IMO.


Not sure what Kuhls are but will google.

We went to Vietnam last year and got a heap of clothes made including a couple of pairs of cargo's for Mr H. He just took in the ones he had with him on holiday and they made exact copies, great quality at 1/3 the price.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I like to rock the jorts when I mow the lawn, and look fabulous doing it!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> I like to rock the jorts when I mow the lawn, and look fabulous doing it!


Ellis, you're the master of funny GIFs!!! 

P.s. your quads are FIERCE:grin2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> Yep, sorry but that is the way of the world.
> 
> I would love to be able to wear some of the dresses I see but at 5'3" I'm too short, so be it.


So at 5'10" do I keep my shorts or throw them out for fear of "not pulling them off"?

5'3" isnt that short. I have known shorter women though that either accept being shorter or worship everything tall as superior.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> A genuine male doesn't ask permission to get dressed and he doesn't care if others approve or not.


^^^^


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Holland said:


> A genuine male?
> 
> A man that takes care of how he looks and dresses is an appealing male. It is interesting that so many here tell guys to take better care of their appearance to attract or re attract women but then the next piece of advice is to wear whatever they want regardless of how they look.


Clint Eastwood wouldn't pursue a woman. He occasionally grants permission for one to hang around. He certainly wouldn't go digging through the recycling bin to retrieve one that had been discarded.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> 5'3" isnt that short. I have known shorter women though that either accept being shorter or worship everything tall as superior.


Oh BLESS YOU for saying 5'3" isn't that short!

I'm 5'2" and I worship everything tall as superior. Heels help, though. :grin2:


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have two kinds of shorts. Cargos and dressier cargos which are basically regular cargos without the cargo pockets. The idea that I have to have a special kind of short for various activities gives me belly laughs. I wear my cargos for outdoor work, trail riding, to the gym, for running, shopping, casual dinning, boating, playing basketball, etc.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> So at 5'10" do I keep my shorts or throw them out for fear of "not pulling them off"?
> 
> 5'3" isnt that short. I have known shorter women though that either accept being shorter or worship everything tall as superior.


Yeah I know 5'3" isn't that short but there are certain styles that I cannot wear, long maxi dresses for eg. I don't worship people shorter or taller than me, I love them all :x


----------



## TiredHubby2791 (Aug 26, 2015)

I like cargos better than jorts or chino's. Like Satya said, I carry all my mansh1t in the extra pockets, not to mention all my wife's crap when she doesn't feel like carrying her 85lb purse. So.......cargos for me, but you wear what you want, you're a man for gods sake!!


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

Cargo shorts are great for hanging out at outdoor events. Otherwise, it is more of a dress short. 
I do have a bad habit of thinking of all the other men when we go out as a group of couples, and remember their dressing habits, and always go one class higher.

As for Sperry's, they are a classic. In fact a couple of the 30 year old sales guys had some shoe site up on their computer admiring a design, I pulled off my shoe and held it up to the screen.
Also, a week ago, I was getting out of my Mustang, and some 30's guy was yelling over to me about how cool my shoes were, Bullboxer Divinos.

I'm married to a short woman. There is a process called hemming and you use a sewing machine. She actually uses mine.

And at last, I think the Kuhl's description of "Born Free Gusseted Crotch" is almost as funny as the Ball Room jeans.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

antechomai said:


> I'm married to a short woman. There is a process called hemming and you use a sewing machine. She actually uses mine.


If you're petite, it's not just about things being "too long" for you, but rather about the proportions. Petite women often find that certain styles and fabrics overwhelm their frame, even if the garment technically fits, so it looks more like the dress is wearing them rather than the other way around. Just hemming a dress that's "too much" for a small frame won't make it flattering on a tiny woman. 

Tall women can get away with wearing some styles that overwhelm their more petite sisters. Then again, we still need the proportion, cut, and fabric to flatter us. Things that are "too much" on me don't overwhelm _me_, they start to overwhelm the room.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm the one in cargo shorts.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Rowan said:


> If you're petite, it's not just about things being "too long" for you, but rather about the proportions. Petite women often find that certain styles and fabrics overwhelm their frame, even if the garment technically fits, so it looks more like the dress is wearing them rather than the other way around. Just hemming a dress that's "too much" for a small frame won't make it flattering on a tiny woman.
> 
> Tall women can get away with wearing some styles that overwhelm their more petite sisters. Then again, we still need the proportion, cut, and fabric to flatter us. Things that are "too much" on me don't overwhelm _me_, they start to overwhelm the room.


True.

If only *hemming *were to solve all our fashion problems lol There are plenty of items where that is OK and they get taken to the alteration place down the road.
Just tking the hem up does not make something that does not suit a body type, magically look great. To look good in clothing it helps to take into consideration proportion which is exactly why cargo's do not look good on some men.

But all power to those that don't care how they look, it is very liberating. It is like Mr H, he wears a suit and tie 5 days week and on the weekends he will wear track suits pants and t shirt at home, yay for him being able to relax.
I don't even own a pair of track pants, my go to casual wear is jeans.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

Rowan said:


> If you're petite, it's not just about things being "too long" for you, but rather about the proportions. Petite women often find that certain styles and fabrics overwhelm their frame, even if the garment technically fits, so it looks more like the dress is wearing them rather than the other way around. Just hemming a dress that's "too much" for a small frame won't make it flattering on a tiny woman.
> 
> Tall women can get away with wearing some styles that overwhelm their more petite sisters. Then again, we still need the proportion, cut, and fabric to flatter us. Things that are "too much" on me don't overwhelm _me_, they start to overwhelm the room.


I knew it when I typed it. Don't! But I couldn't help myself.
A


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> I'm the one in cargo shorts.


Mr. Nail... what Nail? Look at those clouds.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Quit digressing, The thread is about shorts, not shorties. And you call those clouds? Pffffft.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If anyone is going to come out and give me a hand doing ranch work, I wholeheartedly would encourage them to don cargo shorts, more especially during the hot, humid summer months!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

I wish 70's shorts would make a comeback for guys. 

My upper body needs work but I have awesome muscular thighs lol.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

It always amazes me how some of the best player to ever step on the court...Julius Irving, Kareem Abdul Jabbar, Wilt Chamberlain, Larry Bird, Magic Johnson etc all managed to play epic basketball in those little shorts.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Rowan said:


> If you're petite, it's not just about things being "too long" for you, but rather about the proportions. Petite women often find that certain styles and fabrics overwhelm their frame, even if the garment technically fits, so it looks more like the dress is wearing them rather than the other way around. Just hemming a dress that's "too much" for a small frame won't make it flattering on a tiny woman.
> 
> Tall women can get away with wearing some styles that overwhelm their more petite sisters. Then again, we still need the proportion, cut, and fabric to flatter us. Things that are "too much" on me don't overwhelm _me_, they start to overwhelm the room.


Agree. I have a twin sister who is 2.5 inches shorter than me and she can't wear many of the same styles as I can at 5'5". I'm not tall, but she is considered "petite" and there is a big difference in what we can pull off and it's only 2.5 inches difference!


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Shoto1984 said:


> It always amazes me how some of the best player to ever step on the court...Julius Irving, Kareem Abdul Jabbar, Wilt Chamberlain, Larry Bird, Magic Johnson etc all managed to play epic basketball in those little shorts.


You can jump higher with shorts that hang down to your ankles?

If you look at almost every other sport, tight fitting uniforms are the norm because they are more functional. Basketball is the only sport that lets fashion dictate the uniforms.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think my sarcasm was missed.... lol


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally I never thought that shorts and "dressy" belong in the same sentence. If I need to dress up, shorts never cross my mind.

There aren't exactly a whole lot of types of shorts and for a tall guy like me it can be even less.

Jean shorts, khaki shorts and those types are typically way to short for me. I like my shorts to be right at my knee, or even 1-2 inches below them (but not way below them).

That leaves me with either cargo shorts or basketball shorts. Which are really long shorts these days, dunno how that happened since basketball shorts used to basically be daisy dukes for me.

I wear basketball shorts around the house or to do yard work. But they aren't "sturdy" enough for anything else. If I put my wallet and keys in them and take a couple of steps they will be falling down.

So I wear cargo shorts. What else is there? I think that's why so many guys wear cargo shorts. "Dressy" shorts are a silly concept. Most other shorts are shorter than they would like, and basketball shorts don't work if you need to carry stuff in your pockets.


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

I got off cargo shorts 2 years ago. 

I only ever have 2 pairs of shorts. They are only for casual day time stuff on weekends.

I now rock trimmer cut shorts that go slightly above the knee. Emphasis on slight-- these are not daisy dukes.

same with board shorts-- went to a slightly above the knee style a couple of years ago.

Now I think shorts that hang over the knee look goofy.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

As with many styles, where you are has a lot to do with it. In the midwest or northeast there's going to be a different sensibility about what works. If you're a native Floridian then you have shorts and dressy shorts. You also have flip flops and dressy flip flops. And a Tommy Bahama shirt, or the like, to go with them. Now all you need is a bottle of wine and you're ready for any Christmas party!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

captainstormy said:


> I wear basketball shorts around the house or to do yard work. But they aren't "sturdy" enough for anything else. If I put my wallet and keys in them and take a couple of steps they will be falling down.


My BF calls them his 'silks'. :grin2:


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Shiny Pants


----------

